# Finished Farmboy Engine



## Tom Jamboretz (Dec 15, 2014)

I have just finished making a model Farmboy engine from Jerry Howell's plans. I have it running on propane and the ignition uses a micro switch from a DVD instead of points or Hall effect sensor.  It is on battery and automotive coil. It is the type of coil from a car that uses one coil for each cylinder. It runs very well. The skid is made from red oak.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 15, 2014)

Very, very nice!!!---Brian


----------



## cwelkie (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice, tidy build Tom - well done!
Charlie


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice work. Looks fantastic. 

I had thought of using a microswitch for ignition, I even ordered some, but I wasn't sure how many cycles I'd get out of one before it wore out.


----------



## Tom Jamboretz (Dec 16, 2014)

THANKS for the nice comments. I'll keep an eye on the micro switch and post any failure. Does anyone think I need a capacitor when using this switch?  TJ


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe a capacitor will lengthen the life of the contacts by preventing arcing. My electronics theory is pretty rusty so I may stand corrected


----------

